# insulated track connectors



## ronnie (Jan 20, 2014)

what are they used for ?

Ronnie


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

In o scale? There used for turn outs, isolating sidings and such or making an insulated track section witch would control a light or accessorie.


----------

